# Embroidery Machine Comparison



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a spreadsheet sheet layout comparing the various embroidery machines by manufacturers (i.e hobbyist, entry level, multi-head)?

Looking for a machine to compliment screen printing business but having a hard time comparing features, such as, hoop size/field size, screen size, control panel, connections, etc. and of course price.

Asking too much, probably, but it never hurts to ask.

Thanks in advance.

-Vee


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

The best place to see embroidery machines would be at an ISS Show...ISS Homepage | ISS
Its worth it.. this way you can see them in action and get all your questions answered otherwise you can look at every embroidery machine websites

SWF East/West SWF East, Commercial Embroidery Machine and Direct to Garment Printer Sales - Tajima
Pantograms-http://www.pantograms.com/ (Meistergram/Toyota)
Brother - Brother International - Home Sewing Machine and Embroidery Machine

I am sure I am forgetting a few but here you can get started.. this type of machine would be the least expensive and has the ability to do caps. Pre-Owned Embroidery Machines and Pre-Owned embroidery equipment for sale (E601C)


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

you forgot barudan


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

The current issue of Stitches Magazine has a comparison chart of machines. You can read it online.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

the big players are tajima at the top and everyone else below that, swf, toyota, happy, brauden, melco, inbro, and so on.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I would put Barudan & Tajima neck & neck. I have both and they are will built. I would put these 2 at the top and everything else below them. This is my opinion based on personal experience.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

JAF said:


> I would put Barudan & Tajima neck & neck. ...


that is pretty bold. i wouldnt put anyone with tajima. they have everything. does barudan have a laser bridge for a multi head?


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

binki said:


> that is pretty bold. i wouldnt put anyone with tajima. they have everything. does barudan have a laser bridge for a multi head?


Like this....? Barudan Website Products Lines


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

American logoZ said:


> Like this....? Barudan Website Products Lines


yes, pretty nice.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

binki said:


> yes, pretty nice.


I look at the website and dream. Do you have one?


----------



## infinityLS (Feb 21, 2011)

At some point you will have your comparison of features that you are interested in. ie. sewing field, speed and price. That is the obvious comparison. What most people forget to compare is how many stitches can be produced on the machine OR per head in a 8 hour day. The answer to this question is a little more difficlut and will truely define the value product.

Other considerations are: Embroidery Quality and Service.

It is easy to buy a good embroidery machine it is another thing to buy good service.

Good luck in your search and happy stitching!!

Always ask your sales rep. "where is the closest technician my place business"?


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

infinityLS said:


> Always ask your sales rep. "where is the closest technician my place business"?


Ditto. Gotta have a nearby tech. My machine is a workhorse. My tech is 120 miles away and that's close enough. But if my machine was prone to breakdowns, I'm sure that 120 miles would be way too far.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

JAF said:


> I would put Barudan & Tajima neck & neck. I have both and they are will built. I would put these 2 at the top and everything else below them. This is my opinion based on personal experience.



We have had our Tajima for 7 years now.It has been a workhorse and trouble free. That said, I too consider Barudan and Tajima to be neck and neck. I think either would be an excellent choice.

BobK


----------

